# Vaping Vs Smoking - The Filter Test



## Alex (10/7/14)

A good look at all the crap that you get from that cigarette.

Reactions: Winner 11 | Informative 2


----------



## BumbleBee (10/7/14)

That is a great demonstration! I'm gonna use this to scare the crap out of potential converts! Brilliant!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## annemarievdh (10/7/14)

Wow, this is a good demonstration. Next time someone tells me e-cigs are as bad as cigs, I'm gona show them this.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MarkK (10/7/14)

Excellent, just get a smoker to breath through paper towel when you chatting to them and you can convert them on the spot

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## BumbleBee (10/7/14)

MarkK said:


> Excellent, just get a smoker to breath through paper towel when you chatting to them and you can convert them on the spot


Exactly what I had in mind

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Metal Liz (10/7/14)

wow, that's a shocker!!! i'm so going to get Sean to do this test with me tonight hahaha

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh (10/7/14)

Metal Liz said:


> wow, that's a shocker!!! i'm so going to get Sean to do this test with me tonight hahaha


 
I want to know his responce please !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phanatik (10/7/14)

nice one!


----------



## Metal Liz (10/7/14)

hahaha will do, if he agrees to it hahaha


----------



## ET (10/7/14)

saw a vid some time ago where they made this setup that hooks onto a vacuum cleaner and basically smokes cigarettes when you turn the vacuum cleaner on. they went through one carton and the amount of tar in there was hectic scary

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (10/7/14)

Very interestimg and informative @Alex
Cant believe I smoked for nearly 20 years

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex (10/7/14)

Silver said:


> Very interestimg and informative @Alex
> Cant believe I smoked for nearly 20 years


 
Thanks, and when I think of the 4906 smokes that I haven't smoked since I started vaping, I get all warm and fuzzy inside  Just think of all that crap going into your lungs, and I did that for 28 years.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GlennBarton (11/7/14)

Eugh, terrible. Still, says how hardy and adaptive the human body is, if it can take all that shite for such a long time as some people smoke. 

Does anyone here use https://www.kandypens.com? Thoughts?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mario (11/7/14)

@Alex <<<thanks for finding this amazing clip>>>>
Thumbs UP

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz (12/7/14)

I did convince Sean to do this test with me, but i think his smokes are not strong enough, his not inhale for 5sec looked like the inhaled one from the clip and the inhaled one, even though it was there was lighter still... but ja he got the idea after i did my side and there was no discoloration at all, but it wasn't enough to scare him into vaping haha, damn


----------



## annemarievdh (12/7/14)

Metal Liz said:


> I did convince Sean to do this test with me, but i think his smokes are not strong enough, his not inhale for 5sec looked like the inhaled one from the clip and the inhaled one, even though it was there was lighter still... but ja he got the idea after i did my side and there was no discoloration at all, but it wasn't enough to scare him into vaping haha, damn


 
Aaaaa danm sorry

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (12/7/14)

Metal Liz said:


> I did convince Sean to do this test with me, but i think his smokes are not strong enough, his not inhale for 5sec looked like the inhaled one from the clip and the inhaled one, even though it was there was lighter still... but ja he got the idea after i did my side and there was no discoloration at all, but it wasn't enough to scare him into vaping haha, damn


I find that the stubborn ones will come around eventually, just try not to make an issue out of it and don't pester them... their curiosity eventually gets the better of them

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Andre (12/7/14)

BumbleBee said:


> I find that the stubborn ones will come around eventually, just try not to make an issue out of it and don't pester them... their curiosity eventually gets the better of them


Very true, I have a work mate that watched and laughed at me for 11 months - I just went my merry way and joined him on the stoep for his smoke breaks. He has now been vaping exclusively for just over a month! And loving it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------

